# Tityus Asthenes



## Gracilis (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey guys im interested is buying a Tityus Asthenes but i havent been able to find much info on them... does anyone have a caresheet or some good info on them?


thanks.


----------



## rasputin (Nov 11, 2009)

You found someone with T. asthenes available?

Michiel is the resident Tityus guy, he'll pipe in eventually


----------



## Gracilis (Nov 11, 2009)

rasputin said:


> You found someone with T. asthenes available?
> 
> Michiel is the resident Tityus guy, he'll pipe in eventually


yea i found someone who has them....a few people actually...


----------



## rasputin (Nov 11, 2009)

In the states? I must not be paying attention like I used to.

Sorry, I don't have much to offer on that species - to me a Tityus is a Tityus because I've only worked with one species from the genus earlier last year and haven't really done anything since. I want to get more but I've got a certain list I'm already working with that are more important to me right now.


----------



## white_feather (Nov 11, 2009)

Ken the bug guy has them.


----------



## Michiel (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi,

You can keep this rainforest species between 25-30 Celsius during the day and around 20 Celsius (or roomtemp) at night. They need a moderate to high relative humidity, so good ventilation to prevent mold and things like mites is essential. You can use humus as substrate and cork for them to molt on. They need something to be able to molt, facing in a downwards angle to the substrate. This is a rather quick and unpredictable species, sometimes they seem slow, but they can actually leap from a piece of bark, if startled. 
They are not difficult to breed, just separate the male after a succesfull mating. This means that you have to keep a couple together for at least a couple of weeks, males tend to eat the spermatophores, so sometimes it is hard to find out if mating was succesfull.

Cheers, Michiel


----------



## winter_in_tears (Nov 13, 2009)

care sheet?

I don't think there are care sheets for rare species.


----------

